# Google Toilet Wi-fi



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

Apparently Google is testing a Beta version of a flushable wi-fi system for your home. Can one of our "propeller heads" explain this in normal people talk? Is it a joke? If it's for real, wouldn't it inhibit the flow of sewage somewhat, thereby being prone to clogging (and I don't mean dancing with wooden shoes on your feet!) ?

http://www.google.com/tisp/install.html

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Sounds like another April Fool's Joke to me...


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Sounds like another April Fool's Joke to me...


Ditto on this one... The army of trained nanobots quickly gave it away.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Too funny!


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

That is just too great! I'm sorry, as a worker in the Wastewater treatment plant, I am NOT going to be the one to hook up all of those fiber optics lines coming down the drain.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I fell for one today not again
















Don


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> Too funny!


X2


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

countrygirl said:


> Too funny!


x3









Had to read it after reading the responses.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I suppose most customers will complain about the crappy service and the generally pissy attitude of the tech support...

Reverie


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Reverie said:


> I suppose most customers will complain about the crappy service and the generally pissy attitude of the tech support...
> 
> Reverie


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

That was funny..... I really liked the Trickle, The #2, and the Royal Flush speeds and rates section.


----------

